# What dry food brand is grain free



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I am starting to come to the conclusion that I think Clifford maybe allergic to grains. I feed him Castor Pollux Organix adult kibble, and here is the listing of ingredients:

Ingredients: Organic Chicken, Chicken Meal, Organic Peas, Organic Barley, Organic Brown Rice, Organic Oats, Chicken Fat preserved with Mixed Tochopherols (form of Vitamin E), Salmon Meal, Organic Whole Flaxseed, Natural Chicken Liver Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Dried Whole Egg, Potassium Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Cobalt Proteinate, Calcium Iodate), Choline Chloride, Organic Carrots, Organic Apples, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Phosphate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin B12 Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Yeast Culture (Sacccharomyces Cerevisiae), Dried Enterococcus Faecum Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Extract, Dried Trichoderma Longbrachiatum Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Extract and Fermentation Solubles, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate.

I noticed it has rice, oats, flaxseed, these are considered grains? right?

I switched him to this diet about a month ago, and now have noticed staining getting bad again. Alot of people say it isn't the diet that causes staining but other things, like teething...etc..

I want to know some grain free, premium dog food, and possibly in tiny kibble size.

Thanks

Edit: What about Wellness Core? Does anyone use this?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_re...owcat.php/cat/8

I suspect that all of the 6 star rated foods are grain free (but be sure to check for yourself)


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Wellness is a good food. They make a grain-free food. Here's the info: http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/dog_wellness_grain_index.html

Evo makes a good grain-free food but it is high in protein. Also, Nature's Variety Instinct is grain-free but pretty high in protein, too.


Nikki is on a grain-free canned food, although her cookies contain some grains. (But not wheat.) Nikki doesn't digest rice well, and I'm not a fan of feeding dogs too many grains. The problem is, most grain-free foods are too high in protein. I FINALLY found a good canned food that isn't too high in protein and contains no grains. 

I know that C and P is organic, so this doesn't pertain to C and P. Here's the problem with grains if they are *not *organic: They contain huge amounts of pesticides which can create allergic reactions and other nasty things. Non-organic grains are generally grown with genetically modified seeds, and nobody knows the effects of this genetic manipulation yet. The grains usually used in dog food are very poor quality, either castoff grains that aren't good enough for the human food supply for whatever reasons. 

In many people and animals (not all, but many) grains are generally a high allergen food because there are so much of them in our food supply and we eat much more than we should. The body can tolerate just so many carbohydrates and over time either develops a sensitivity to the grains, or blood sugar issues, like diabetes or hypoglycemia.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I *believe* Nature's Variety offers a line of grain-free.

Nature's Variety Grain Free


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

It looks like Wellness has a grain-free too.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I use Orijen and have been very happy with it. The furbutts seem to like it and it keeps the little one from making her own snacks. :yucky:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I went to the store and decided on Evo small bites for adults (red meat), will see how it goes. I am going to start free feeding him, because I don't have the time to feel frustrated about him not eating on a 30min time frame. I know he'll eat, and am not worried.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was not aware that "grains" were not looked upon as being beneficial??? Or did I misunderstand something that I did not know about??? Could someone clue me in as to why some of you are not giving your little ones food with grains in them??? I never knew that this was an issue.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 10 2008, 03:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603244


> I went to the store and decided on Evo small bites for adults (red meat), will see how it goes. I am going to start free feeding him, because I don't have the time to feel frustrated about him not eating on a 30min time frame. I know he'll eat, and am not worried.[/B]



My kids LOVE that!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Snuggle's Mom @ Jul 11 2008, 05:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603500


> I was not aware that "grains" were not looked upon as being beneficial??? Or did I misunderstand something that I did not know about??? Could someone clue me in as to why some of you are not giving your little ones food with grains in them??? I never knew that this was an issue.
> 
> Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom[/B]



Here is one source of info.. http://www.thepetcenter.com/imtop/contrast.html


----------



## BellaRose (Jul 14, 2008)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 10 2008, 12:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603138


> I am starting to come to the conclusion that I think Clifford maybe allergic to grains. I feed him Castor Pollux Organix adult kibble, and here is the listing of ingredients:
> 
> Ingredients: Organic Chicken, Chicken Meal, Organic Peas, Organic Barley, Organic Brown Rice, Organic Oats, Chicken Fat preserved with Mixed Tochopherols (form of Vitamin E), Salmon Meal, Organic Whole Flaxseed, Natural Chicken Liver Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Dried Whole Egg, Potassium Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Cobalt Proteinate, Calcium Iodate), Choline Chloride, Organic Carrots, Organic Apples, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Phosphate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin B12 Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Yeast Culture (Sacccharomyces Cerevisiae), Dried Enterococcus Faecum Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Extract, Dried Trichoderma Longbrachiatum Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Extract and Fermentation Solubles, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate.
> 
> ...


----------



## BellaRose (Jul 14, 2008)

Just because it says "Organic" does not necessarily mean that it is 100% healthy. I have just started my boys (Bubba and Brody) on Wellness for small ones. I did notice today when I was buying dog food that Wellness does have a "grain free" feed. For treats my boys get frozen green beans, fresh apples, melon and berries. Neither dog has ever had a processed biscuit. QUOTE (BellaRose @ Jul 13 2008, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604830


> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 10 2008, 12:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603138





> I am starting to come to the conclusion that I think Clifford maybe allergic to grains. I feed him Castor Pollux Organix adult kibble, and here is the listing of ingredients:
> 
> Ingredients: Organic Chicken, Chicken Meal, Organic Peas, Organic Barley, Organic Brown Rice, Organic Oats, Chicken Fat preserved with Mixed Tochopherols (form of Vitamin E), Salmon Meal, Organic Whole Flaxseed, Natural Chicken Liver Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Dried Whole Egg, Potassium Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Cobalt Proteinate, Calcium Iodate), Choline Chloride, Organic Carrots, Organic Apples, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Phosphate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin B12 Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Yeast Culture (Sacccharomyces Cerevisiae), Dried Enterococcus Faecum Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Extract, Dried Trichoderma Longbrachiatum Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Extract and Fermentation Solubles, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate.
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (BellaRose @ Jul 13 2008, 09:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604840


> Just because it says "Organic" does not necessarily mean that it is 100% healthy. I have just started my boys (Bubba and Brody) on Wellness for small ones. I did notice today when I was buying dog food that Wellness does have a "grain free" feed. For treats my boys get frozen green beans, fresh apples, melon and berries. Neither dog has ever had a processed biscuit. QUOTE (BellaRose @ Jul 13 2008, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604830





> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jul 10 2008, 12:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603138





> I am starting to come to the conclusion that I think Clifford maybe allergic to grains. I feed him Castor Pollux Organix adult kibble, and here is the listing of ingredients:
> 
> Ingredients: Organic Chicken, Chicken Meal, Organic Peas, Organic Barley, Organic Brown Rice, Organic Oats, Chicken Fat preserved with Mixed Tochopherols (form of Vitamin E), Salmon Meal, Organic Whole Flaxseed, Natural Chicken Liver Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Dried Whole Egg, Potassium Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Cobalt Proteinate, Calcium Iodate), Choline Chloride, Organic Carrots, Organic Apples, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Phosphate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin B12 Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Yeast Culture (Sacccharomyces Cerevisiae), Dried Enterococcus Faecum Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Extract, Dried Trichoderma Longbrachiatum Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Extract and Fermentation Solubles, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate.
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]

My first choice was Wellness Core (which is grain free). When I went to grab the bag, I felt the kibble, and noticed they were pretty big kibble size. So, looked around and remembered EVO being another one I wanted to try, and there it was. I love the small bites, and they are small. The kibble smells so fresh, and you can smell the quality in it. Clifford gobbles it up like there is no tomorrow, and eats it in like 5 min. All of his other kibbles he would drag out all day. With that said, I think I have found a winner, FINALLY! I also, like that is considered one of the top 6 premium foods, not that it matters, but makes me feel like I made a good diet choice for him, and I would want the same thing for me.


----------

